# frozen drains in spring



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

It's spring and I had 2 frozen drain calls today. who else is still getting frozen drain calls


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's been a very cold winter here and not a single frozen drain. It's pretty rare around here.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The snow here is pretty much gone except for in some shaded areas...
Crocus' are popping up, daffodils next...
Buds are showing up on the trees...
Starting to hear songbirds...

I think our frozen sewer season is over...


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*Frozen drains*

Been doing 2 to 5 a day for 2 1/2 months. I think we are nearing end of season


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

BPlumbing said:


> Been doing 2 to 5 a day for 2 1/2 months. I think we are nearing end of season


Where are you located? Are you jetting?


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*Frozen pipes*

I am in ontario Canada. The winter has been very cold and the frost is down 6' on roadways and driveways. I have been jetting water lines and sewer lined and pumped septic lines. Jetting or steamers are the only way to clear ice. I jet with cold water jetters either electric or larger gas ones


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our little cart jetter lets you hook up with hot water. It works unbelievably fast

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BPlumbing (Feb 17, 2012)

*Froen drain*

I had a hot water pressure washer too and sold it but I think I will buy a hot box for our jetter the hot water is a nice option especially to help keep hoses from freezing while jetting


----------

